# Therapist needs a therapist



## LoveMouse

So for the past 7yrs my daughter has seen a IC and the other daughter for the past 5. I have been called in a few times and been asked to talk in a quiet voice, don't be so loud and I always agree, I always want to help. @ times I have felt things have gotten real bad and was turned down to see their therapist by the X, she told me IC was for the girls and not for me, so OK.
Currently going thru a divorce, the X had a BF right away.....like the next week and then another 3 days after he left her for her best friend. Well, the boys have/had issues w/ these men in the house so I take them to see the same therapist, thinking she would talk to the X and ask her to act like a mother and not a [email protected] was wrong, she told the boys to learn to deal w/ mom and her BFs...???? So, I get called in b/c I have a hearing problem and talk loud but when the boys have a problem they're told to deal w/ it? How does that work? Is it a boy/man thing? Is the therapist going to need a therapist? IDK....
Looking for some imput so I'll give you a little background.
@ the time the girls became a "problem" the x was the only one complaining, the rest of the family said they were fine.
The only time the girls have ever had problems was when the x was around.
The X has never shared her Diagnosis w/ anyone but she shares the same drugs as the girls. Lithium, Serquil, topomax and some others.
My IC "THINKS" she's BPD, I feel she's more NPD but they have many of the same traits.
The girl's therapist has told the X if she didn't seek help ASAP she'd write a letter to the state complaining of the lack of progress w/ the girls b/c the whole family is in IC except the X who claims we're all crazy,( LMAO) and she's the only sane one on the planet Earth.
Mouse


----------

